# [SOLVED] Command and Conquer: Zero Hour with BTHomeHub v1.5



## Mollsmolyneux (Jun 8, 2008)

I have recently recieved a BTHomeHub free with a internet speed upgrade, however since I have installed the software I have been unable to play Command and Conquer: Generals and Generals Zero Hour online. When I join games and they start I am unable to connect to any of the players. 

I have fowarded the ports, turn off both the router firewall and my windows firewall, and I have created a DMZ on my router which didn't work either.

Can anyone help me with this problem? Thanks in advance.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Command and Conquer: Zero Hour with BTHomeHub v1.5*

Hi, welcome to TSF

Have you contacted BT yet? They usually say there is a 'settling in' period of about 3 weeks where you might experience problems. I don't know how true this is.

There have been reports recently of problems with the new BTHomeHub. I was thinking about switching my ISP from Sky to BT, but this has put me off.

Have you tried the Factory Reset option in the HomeHub control panel?


----------



## Mollsmolyneux (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Command and Conquer: Zero Hour with BTHomeHub v1.5*

I sorted it, well my friend did :smile:. He suggested that I enable the Send Delay option in the Zero Hour options menu (not excepting it to work) and it did. Thanks for you help anyway :smile:.


----------

